# Arborist needed in Colorado Springs



## TaoTreeClimber (Jul 27, 2007)

Experienced arborist needed in Colorado Springs Colo for well established tree care company. Minimum of 2 years climbing and bucket experience. Must have a knowledge of proper pruning techniques, removal and technical rigging. Valid drivers liscense is a must. ISA certification a plus. Pay dependant on experience. We work year round, and and are one of the most respectable companies in the area.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2007)

TaoTreeClimber said:


> Experienced arborist needed in Colorado Springs Colo for well established tree care company. Minimum of 2 years climbing and bucket experience. Must have a knowledge of proper pruning techniques, removal and technical rigging. Valid drivers liscense is a must. ISA certification a plus. Pay dependant on experience. We work year round, and and are one of the most respectable companies in the area.



Pay for two decades ? I don't know why I keep looking at these
I would have to make way too much and good pay to most is not
to me!


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Jul 27, 2007)

:monkey: Two Decades? Nahhhh. You probibly have to many bad habits. Im lookin for a fresh mind to mold into my own image. LOL


----------



## Soul Assassin (Jul 29, 2007)

*Contact Info ?*

Could you please post your contact information ?
Thank you.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Jul 29, 2007)

Here ya go Soul Assasin

Tall Timbers Tree Service. 719 528 8141

Dave Capenter is the head nacho his cell is 719 331 6849

Or me, Kenn Shawcroft 719 388 6130


Where are you working now if you dont mind me asking??

Kenn


----------



## Soul Assassin (Jul 29, 2007)

I own Intermountain Tree Care. I've been doing residential trimming and removals as well as commercial projects here in the Springs for five years independantly.

I've spent a decade supervising line clearence crews, working for small tree companies climbing and bidding and have as BS degree from SUNY-ESF Syracuse in Environmental Science/Forestry.

I work alone most of the time, and I'm looking to expand my knowledge...I need to be exposed to some new ideas.....techniques etc. If I had to rate myself as a climber from one to ten , I would have to say seven. Always room for improvement. I need to find climbers who are the best and learn from them.

I've also never run a bucket truck.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, it seems that we are now in the need of more ground dawgs as well.

Kenn


----------



## Ekka (Aug 14, 2007)

What's going on over there, mass exodus in the heat?


----------

